# carbon preview



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

:smokin: :smokin: 

I'm liking this a lot!



















Simon


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

That would look cool in mine 

Mark.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

it's been lacquered since those pics as well 

available to everyone very soon (just need to test fit it in a dash )

got some other bits to play with as well 

Simon


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Wish I could, but my car needs cash on more important things than cosmetics right now, Shame as I really like them, Im guessing they will look quite subtle at a glance, Which is the way I like it.

Mark.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

I bloody like that Simon... 
Any idea of price yet?


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

There is about a days work in that so it will retail at £350 based on the customer suppling a good dash to work on (good as in structually sound)

we then remove the rubberised coating, sand it down, apply the carbon and then do the finishing  

just working on a drivers side window switch panel to go with it 

Simon


----------



## RB211 (Feb 5, 2005)

Do you vacuum it down onto the original surface?


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

this one wasn't - it was a test piece to see how it went.

it worked well  it will get a bit of a bashing to see how it stands up to abuse and see if we need to think about vaccing it.

Simon


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

cool. Will be in touch after it has been road tested to destruction then... 
Maybe you could fit my indiglo dials while youre at it


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

fittingthe dials is not so tricky - you just need a bit of superglue to hold them down, otherwise the needles tend to stick!


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

The weave looks a bit odd...the lighting perhaps?

Simonh if you want some quality items look here too...

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=52146


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

erm... I think if Simon wants "quality items" he'll make them himself  As that's what his business does...


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

sorry man didnt realise he made them for a living

should have read the thead properly


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

it's a 5h weave rather than the more common twill which is why it looks 'odd' when it first came out of the workshop I thought it looked a bit like the carbon effect stuff, however when the light hits it :smokin:

5h is a more complex weave which suits going round curves better than the twill does.

Simon


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

wow, they do look good. 

If I supply you with R32 dashboard parts, would you have a go at them, too???


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

In principle yes - I need to see a pic of what the panel looks like before comitting though.

Simon


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

yhpm


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

I have seen these in the flesh and the pics dont do them any justice.

They really look the part:smokin: 

I'm just going to have to wait till the next bonus comes in


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

hi simon I really like those, if you decided to make those forsale please let me know, I am very interested in a set.

Leon.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Hi Leon,

these will certainly be up for sale, it's just a case of what the final manufacturing process will be 

Simon


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

Simon
please send me a Pm or e-mail when is ready for sale, cant wait to bling up my doll interior on my r33 

Leon


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Simon,
Did you notice it's my birthday today ?


You did, how kind of you.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I did - and seeing as it is your birthday I feel compelled to give you a skyline related gift..........................








that bonnet clip 

Simon


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Fitted.

couple of bits that we are not entirley happy with, but for a test piece :smokin:

So some small changes to be made in how we make them to improve it but other than that roll up roll up get yer carbon dash panels here 

Price is £350 to wrap your existing dash including return postage 

Simon


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

Hi Simon,

That is brilliant, do you do the other plastic bits too, like the door control surrounds?

Matt


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

mattb said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> That is brilliant, do you do the other plastic bits too, like the door control surrounds?
> 
> Matt


they are going through the workshop at the moment - typically as soon as I want some bits done we get loads of paying customers phone up!

hope to get them finished this week along with a second dash.

I put this dash into Jacqui's car without telling her as I wanted to get the 'finished' pictures (she hates the look of CF  ) So when I got home and fessed up she had a look and even she liked it!

Simon


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Simon,
Hate to be picky, but I can't help notice that there are no air holes for the AC temp sensor, or the switch on the left hand side of the steering wheel.

Do you have a better detail shot of the finish around the airvents ?

Looks good otherwise


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I'll bet you're not as picky as I was!

These are all the pics I have for now. The air vents at the top have been filled as it is just to tricky to wrap, we are doing the next one slightly different becasue as we did it this time it just doesn't look quite right.

The air con sensor holes need to be drilled out, but this is the work of minutes and Jacqui's dash didn't have a switch there, just a blanking plate so we went straight across.

I was thinking about it on the way in to work this morning and there is no reason that we couldn't fill the radio section straight across if you wantd to use it for dials and such like. Apertures for the heater controls could be cut out if required.

wouldn't be much extra to do I shouldn't think.

Simo


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

I like the idea of filling over any non neeed wholes and empty switch plates, plus filling one of the radio areas would be great as I'd like to think I would buy a double DIN system but in real life I probably wouldn't


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

So is this going to be a purchasable item, I would like to jump on the train if so. We should start a list of interested parties to give the manufacturer and idea of how many to make and is a GROUP buy format. 

*Interested parties:* 
1. RIPPMODS
2. 
3. 
4. 
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
*Copy paste add your name*


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Hi Ripp,

no need for a group buy - those prices are on a single basis. Postage to NYC may be a bit extra though 

Simon


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

Simon,

I have just noticed that there is a coin holder next to the mirror controls?? Mine has no coin holder will all the final products have this cut into them??

Thanks,


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

it really depends on what your dash has on it when it comes in, we will be able to make some changes, but it is easier to take bits away than put them in.....

Simon


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi Simon

I now have a spare dash and can miss the gearbox surround for a few weeks.

How much for the two and where do I send them?

thx

Rob


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

They look amazing! :smokin: 

Looks like I`m saving for a xmas spendfest on my car then


----------

